# Panerai luminor marina pb 519494 op 6567 h00035/2000 real or fake?



## motumb (Sep 13, 2012)

High everybody. 
I'm new to the world of panerai and wanted to check if mine is real or not. How can i check? Will upload pictures as soon as i find out how to. (it's my first post) thanks in advance.


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Take it to an AD, or better yet, send it to Panerai for a routine service. They will let you know real quick.


----------

